# Does This Seem Like a Reasonable Quote?



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

Greetings.

I'm wondering if I'm in the right ballpark with a potential job. 

I've got a job that's 250 t-shirts with 3 colors on the front and one color on the back. It should take 4 screens.

After crunching numbers using my Excel quote estimator, it looks like the job would be around $1,600 (assuming I can get the shirts at $2.50 a piece - customer hasn't made a choice yet). 

Does this seem too high? 

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

My calculator just died.  ....kiddin'

Do you know what your bottom line mark up is to stay in business and make a living at it? if so, add that to your cost and even a little more if you can. 



:


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's less than I would sell them for.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Looks good to me. How's it look to you? If you know you're costs and volume and overhead, you'll know whether it's good or not.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

The cost is to low for me, but I am not doing the job. If it is okay for you and you can live with the cost do it. LaTonya


----------



## tops4500 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent price! Me personally, I wouldn't go that low


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

Too low for me. I'd say $1875 at least


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Our price would be about $1372 (includes screens, colored Gildan 2000, & printing)

Profit for this job would be about $752.

But it seems our prices are too low?!?! lol


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

It's a 3-1/2 to 4 hour job on an auto. Charging 6.50/pc = 250-300.00/hr profit @ 1600.00 for the job, 1000.00 profit. That ain't bad money. I'd love to do that all day every day. 
On a manual, the math would work different, but I don't see how anybody could not make money at 6.50/pc. JMHO.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I think that you are right on with the price. The only thing I thought was that you should be able to find shirts cheaper than $2.50.


----------



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

out da box said:


> Looks good to me. How's it look to you? If you know you're costs and volume and overhead, you'll know whether it's good or not.


That's just it. This is my first year, so I went by budget numbers. I also don't like it when customers say they can't afford it. They don't tell me if they're going to someone else or not doing it.


----------



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

TeddyRocky said:


> Our price would be about $1372 (includes screens, colored Gildan 2000, & printing)
> 
> Profit for this job would be about $752.
> 
> But it seems our prices are too low?!?! lol


I'm using a 10% M/U for shirts and a 10% M/U on the total cost. I also am including cost for 10% mistake rate. Maybe you're not too low for where you are. Thanks for the input!


----------



## DES-Man (May 13, 2008)

thutch15 said:


> I think that you are right on with the price. The only thing I thought was that you should be able to find shirts cheaper than $2.50.


I think so, too. I was working the numbers before the customer gave me their choice for shirts off my online catalog. More than likely, it will be in the $1.50 to $1.90 range.


----------

